# Kata's and punches?



## still learning (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello, How many times should we do our Kata's ? everyday? how many times do you do it?

 What about punches and kicks all the basic stuffs? how many times should we punching and kicking?  100,200, or more of each? and everday or ?

 Just your thoughts on this topic?.....................Aloha


----------



## dubljay (Jul 31, 2005)

Well I feel that the more time you spend working on things the better understanding you have.  One problem I see with people working katas and basics is that they do them mindlessly without thinking about what they are doing, the purpose of the movements, exploring what is there.

 I myself spend every chance I get to work on forms because I love them.  One thing I try to keep in mind while I practice is a saying by SGM Parker:

 "Only perfect practice makes perfect"

 Meaning if you work your katas every day but you do them sloppy and without thinking about it then you are instilling bad habbits.

 Just my opinion and I could be wrong.

 -Josh


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2005)

Good point Josh!  I agree, the more you train something, the better at it you'll become.  As for the katas...having an understanding of them is key.  Unfortunately, some instructors themselves have no idea what the moves are doing so they're unable to provide an accurate description or translation to their students.

Mike


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 3, 2005)

The only thing that I can suggest on the katas/hyungs/forms is even if a person is in a style/school where the instructor may not be providing a real deep understanding of the form - ask someone else in an different style/school.  Chances are they more then likely do the same form (not always).  See what their explanation of the form is - listen and learn and pretty soon after doing that enough times "you" will have more of an understanding then those around you.

I try to tell my students that the explanations I provide for them in the bunkai of the forms are only my interpretation.  They are more then welcome to ask others, and read up on the forms online/offline to find out more.
Provide encouragement to the students and not hinderance when speaking of learning new material.

IMO


----------



## searcher (Aug 3, 2005)

I try to devote 3 workouts per week to nothing but basics.   The number of reps depends on what I am trying to accomplish.   More reps for endurance, less for explosion and refining of technique.   I have 4 workouts per week that are for strengthening my body, including muscles relevant to higher kicks, stronger stances, etc.   

I perform my forms(kata and hyungs) 3 days per week, unless it is a new form and I am still trying to get it down.  I try to work on new forms every day.

Each time I teach I go over all of my self-defense techniques and get even more work on basics, depending on the class.

I vary my workout routine every 6-8 weeks to keep it fresh and to change focus for a while.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 6, 2005)

Work your forms as much as you can as thoughtfully as you can because the basics of your system should be contained in the forms.  You are thus killing two birds with one stone.  You are analyzing your kata for new applications and drilling your basic movements.  After that any basics that you are having real difficulty with you can drill them seperate.  It's the old adage of practice your weak points more than your strong points to seek a better balance in your abilities.


----------



## andy (Aug 8, 2005)

this might be alittle off topic.
I find working thru my favorite katas often settles my mind in a way nothing else can.The more I focus on the philosophy of the movemants the more I can relax. Besides the benefits of the exercise is priceless.
All my original teachers always preached--the higher your rank,the more important it becomes to practice the basics.

 So my kneejerk thought is: if you focus on the basics thruout your martial life.
especially when your advanced alittle. The base you will have will be the perfect platform to continue learning.


----------



## znra251 (Sep 5, 2005)

kata is a whole world, it is a fight, it is peaceful, it is relaxing, or challenging. kata is exactly whatever you want it to be, therefor, practise your kata as much as you want, just practise it well

if anyone wants to see some great kata from some of the worlds top instructors and competitors check out www.karateonline.org

gary


----------



## Brother John (Oct 8, 2005)

The foundational things in our arts is where the key to real mastery lies. 
That's why "Masters" are so rare... so many people become "Technique collectors" and just want what comes "next". 
The basics are essential, practice them every time you think "I'd like to be a great martial artist". OR "I'd like to improve."
For me, that's daily.


Your Brother
John


----------



## Eric Daniel (Oct 12, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, How many times should we do our Kata's ? everyday? how many times do you do it?
> 
> What about punches and kicks all the basic stuffs? how many times should we punching and kicking? 100,200, or more of each? and everday or ?
> 
> Just your thoughts on this topic?.....................Aloha


I do my forms at least two times each, evrery day. I do basics every day as well.


----------

